# Eucalyptus Spearmint- using funnel



## MrsFusion (Nov 9, 2010)

Eucalyptus Spearmint is what started my bath and body journey.  I bought some candles and body spray(from that place at the mall) and just fell in love with the scent.  But, after paying the outrageous prices I got to thinking maybe I could make some simple things at home...so then my google search began....and I finally ended up here...making my own soaps 

This is my FAVORITE soap I've made so far...I love everything about it!


----------



## heyjude (Nov 9, 2010)

Beautiful job! Whose fo did you use?


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 9, 2010)

Lovely soap. Great colour.  :wink:


----------



## chrisnkelley (Nov 9, 2010)

That looks great!


----------



## KimHartley24 (Nov 9, 2010)

Those look AWESOME! I've been thinking a lot about eucalyptus recently. I bet your spearmint combination smells absolutely lovely <3


----------



## cwarren (Nov 9, 2010)

VERY NICE color !


----------



## MrsFusion (Nov 9, 2010)

heyjude said:
			
		

> Beautiful job! Whose fo did you use?



Thanks!  I got the oils off ebay from-

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-oz-Spearmint-100- ... 3145wt_905

I've used 4 different ones now.  Time will tell if they hold up...I'm hoping they do!!!


----------



## glenolam (Nov 9, 2010)

It looks awesome!


----------



## agriffin (Nov 9, 2010)

oh Lovely!  Very happy looking soap!


----------



## MidwestSoaper (Nov 9, 2010)

The color and the swirl look fantastic!  Very nice job.


----------



## Bean13 (Nov 9, 2010)

Oh wow!!!  Very very pretty.


----------



## dubnica (Nov 9, 2010)

Very nice soap...great swirls.  What did you use for color?


----------



## MrsFusion (Nov 9, 2010)

dubnica said:
			
		

> Very nice soap...great swirls.  What did you use for color?



Thank you 

Green POP Mica from TKB.


----------



## NancyRogers (Nov 9, 2010)

They are really beautiful!


----------



## dcornett (Nov 11, 2010)

Very pretty!


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Nov 12, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL!  Love the green!


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 12, 2010)

Good job! What a lovely green!


----------



## ChrissyB (Nov 12, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## SummerlandSoaps (Jan 8, 2011)

Does anyone know of a video tutorial for that funnel method? I want to try it with my wine soap!


----------



## fionab (Jan 8, 2011)

I do. Just type in "funnel swirling soap" in a search engine and you'll find a tutorial by Corrie.

I love that soap. It's so vibrant.


----------



## MrsFusion (Jan 8, 2011)

You can also go to youtube and type in "cp soap swirling".  Lots will come up there too.


----------



## ewenique (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow!  Great swirls and color!


----------



## heartsong (Jan 11, 2011)

the color really POPS!   

very pretty soapies, and nice clear pic, too!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 12, 2011)

Those soaps look beautiful!  

The colour is amazing and I think the smell will be divine!


----------

